# Skateboard session photography/ lens?



## ZEPHYR (Jan 10, 2010)

What the optimum lens to use for skateboarding photography? My equip is a Nikon D300. I have a Nikon 10mm 2.8 fisheye lens, and a 55-200mm.
I have close access to the skaters and their tricks. Which makes a better, appealing photo? Zoom lens or 10mm fisheye? The thought of using a zoom lens to shoot skate sessions seems less appealing and lame... what do you guys think? What do YOU want to see?
I hear that the fisheye is the most popular and most used, however I would like to get some feedback from anyone here that has skateboarding photography experience.

Thanx!!:thumbup:


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 10, 2010)

fisheye would produce nice results 
see if you can get your hands on 17-55


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2010)

ZEPHYR said:


> What do YOU want to see?


 
It's not about what _we_ want to see. It's about what _you _want to show us. Photography is about expressing and conveying _your_ point of view, your perspective. Once you can answer that, many of your other questions will be answered as well.


----------



## GRTaylor2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I never liked using a fisheye. The main lens I use for skateboard photography is a 17-24. With that lens I was able to be in the action to get a full frame and not get any distortion. 

It comes down to fisheye or telephoto - the fisheye lens is the clear choice.


----------



## ZEPHYR (Jan 11, 2010)

All advice considered and appreciated. I have a 17-55MM however it's a 3.5 Fstop. It was a gift by someone who knew nothing about Fstops. 
I'm in Phoenix so the lighting will be ok for that crappy Fstop lens.
What I meant by "what do you wanna see" when or if you go through the skate magz, which shots are the ones that mostly "catch" your eye? 
But I hear ya about self expression, I love that advice, one I need to remember often.
Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 11, 2010)

Now sell me your 10mm 2.8 fisheye lens.


----------



## ZEPHYR (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol, I got it only a few months back, I dig it and it's a great lens.
I have a friend that has the same lens and he's selling it. He moved up to the D700, what's your budget for this lens?
Let me know.


----------



## fokker (Jan 11, 2010)

I would go fisheye personally, but definitely do some shots with the tele as well. I read a post on another forum by a pro skate photographer that said either fisheye or telephoto is the only way to go, anything in between looks wrong.


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pm'd.


----------

